
How we made GitHub fast (2009) - quadrature
https://github.com/blog/530-how-we-made-github-fast
======
seiji
Anybody else think GitHub was more responsive to users and used to create more
useful new features before they had $350 million in fun money?

I'm so happy they have a full replica of the oval office to play around
inside, but some days it feels like they've abandoned the public interface in
exchange for... nobody knows.

How many hundreds of millions of dollars will it take to finally improve the
issue tracking system? Can it even be fixed with a hundred million dollars?
Maybe it's more of a billion dollar funding problem. Nobody knows anymore.

GitHub makes it easy to drop approved licenses in any project, but what about
dropping approved governance models in projects too? These days the governance
of a project (roadmap, participation, core committers, sub-committers, issue-
resolvers, moderators, time to resolve issues, formal how-to-become-committer
processes) is a first-order component of projects too, but everybody is making
it up as they go along. It's as if people were hand-writing licenses for each
project. Imagine if GitHub had "select your governance model" multi-choice
system like they do for licenses? Maybe that requires two billion dollars in
funding to get pushed through. Nobody knows anymore.

~~~
Someone1234
> full replica of the oval office to play around inside

This made me stop and Google, yep:

[http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2013/09/07/githubs-new-
offi...](http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2013/09/07/githubs-new-office-
includes-a-replica-of-the-oval-office/)

~~~
seiji
Imagine how extravagant they would get if founded by pretentious designers
combined with unlimited bubble cash:
[http://curbed.com/archives/2013/12/04/find-the-war-room-
from...](http://curbed.com/archives/2013/12/04/find-the-war-room-from-dr-
strangelove-in-airbnbs-new-hq.php)

------
dcwca
I'd love to know what this looks like in 2015.

------
rudiger
Whatever happened to BERT and BERT-RPC?

~~~
csteinbe
[https://github.com/mojombo/bert](https://github.com/mojombo/bert)

and

[http://bert-rpc.org](http://bert-rpc.org)

